# Harrogate small animal show 2012



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

So who's going to the show next year? 

Any one in/around Leicester going? If so, can I ask for a lift for my boyfriend and I? Happy to pay our share of petrol.  

If I can find a way to go I want to try and get some good show/show-line mice to get me started. 


Thanks 

Burgess Premier Small Animal Show


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

make sure you wear your thermals its blinking cold!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I never went to Donny (or whatever they call it now), was way to far for me to travel to that time of the year (used to be in middle of January, is it still then?). Used to go to London Champ show & did very well there :2thumb:.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

cool! well if I can get to Harrogate it'll be my first show of any type. :2thumb:

hopefully picking up my first show buck today (chocolate satin I believe!)


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

im planning to go, want to enter one or two of my mice, it will be my first show entering, second show attending. :2thumb: A friend in the NMC has offered me a lift as we live near each other in wales so can split petrol.
Are you a member of the NCM? if so you could try asking on the facebook page, there may be someone by you going with a spair seat.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

its mostly rabbits tbh, only small numbers of other furries.

donny was nicer imo, harrogates cold and miserable


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

PPVallhunds said:


> im planning to go, want to enter one or two of my mice, it will be my first show entering, second show attending. :2thumb: A friend in the NMC has offered me a lift as we live near each other in wales so can split petrol.
> Are you a member of the NCM? if so you could try asking on the facebook page, there may be someone by you going with a spair seat.


yup -I'm on the facebook page just thought I'd ask around any place I can in hope lol


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> its mostly rabbits tbh, only small numbers of other furries.
> 
> donny was nicer imo, harrogates cold and miserable


I mainly want to go so I can arrange to pick up some show mice and get a feel of what the shows are like. hopefully can get my first maxey's too. 

assuming there's a show in market harborough later next year and my stock is ready, I would like to do my first showing.


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

I am going with the rabbits and hamsters. have had the hotel booked since june lol

Its a fab show. and its not that cold lol

I have never seen a chocolate satin sounds very interesting


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sounds interesting, how dark are they? just wondering as satin makes everything darker....


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> its mostly rabbits tbh, only small numbers of other furries.


mice are on on the Sunday and there is usually an entry of 400 +.I will be getting my long awaited rabbits:2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you`ve been waiting long enough!

:lol2:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

morning-star said:


> I mainly want to go so I can arrange to pick up some show mice and get a feel of what the shows are like. hopefully can get my first maxey's too.
> 
> assuming there's a show in market harborough later next year and my stock is ready, I would like to do my first showing.


If you don't make it you can order maxeys online http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...iPyVAg&usg=AFQjCNG7Jb0kfk1pBbOrBEHdqOYMpvLLQA
Sorry I can't offer,I'm only going briefly to judge BIS then I'm getting my rabbits and going home,a round trip of 200 miles plus:eek4: The Market harborough show is run by myself ,sarah y and naomi a and we will be doing one show next year,date will be submitted to the club magazine prior to the website.I'd rethink making a start with chocs if I was you but it's your choice.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

sarahc said:


> I'd rethink making a start with chocs if I was you but it's your choice.


thanks for the site. 

I don't want to start with chocolates really, I wanted it for the satin mostly. it's and ickle 4 week show line boy, no better than what I already have as it turns out. 

I really want to get in on and start with blacks and blues (yes I know they are hard get right :lol2 or possibly silvers or champagnes.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> its mostly rabbits tbh, only small numbers of other furries.


Well over 100 rats last year! It's just that the rabbits take up more space!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Im going sunday =D Hopefully will be able to fill all my maxeys and divide them across few sections, might also buy some extra maxeys before then =D

Might see about popping up the saturday too =D


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

morning-star said:


> thanks for the site.
> 
> I don't want to start with chocolates really, I wanted it for the satin mostly. it's and ickle 4 week show line boy, no better than what I already have as it turns out.
> 
> I really want to get in on and start with blacks and blues (yes I know they are hard get right :lol2 or possibly silvers or champagnes.


you need to get your mice from someone who is actively showing /winning.There's no one active with chocs at the minute so no matter how pretty or healthy they are they won't be show standard.Blacks would be a good choice but after a couple of bad breeding years they are scarce,silvers and chams would be great.It's far better to wait and get the right animals to start with,even if it means you don't get them til m/harboro in the summer.I've waited ages for my rabbits but I'll be getting off on the right foot.I found the right person and stalked him.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

I find I can go to the show I was gonna hunt down breeders before hand to guarantee collecting some, I think I want to start with black and silver. I'll keep working on our blues on the side but I know they are really hard to get right. 

I'd also like to work on broken marked mice as well at some point. :flrt:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

morning-star said:


> I find I can go to the show I was gonna hunt down breeders before hand to guarantee collecting some, I think I want to start with black and silver. I'll keep working on our blues on the side but I know they are really hard to get right.
> 
> I'd also like to work on broken marked mice as well at some point. :flrt:


Samantha ont he NMC FB page has Silvers available i think, shes coming to Harrogate aswel i believe.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Samantha ont he NMC FB page has Silvers available i think, shes coming to Harrogate aswel i believe.


Thanks I'll ask about. 

look's like ill probably be training there.

I had to cull the stupid chocolate boy - had a really bad R.I :whip: shame cus he was sweet.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

morning-star said:


> Thanks I'll ask about.
> 
> look's like ill probably be training there.
> 
> I had to cull the stupid chocolate boy - had a really bad R.I :whip: shame cus he was sweet.


if you getting train get the train to leeds and i pick you up and drop you back to leeds


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

oldtyme said:


> if you getting train get the train to leeds and i pick you up and drop you back to leeds


ooohhh how much would you want for petrol roughly?
at looks like they only do spacky times train wise to leeds :/


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

morning-star said:


> ooohhh how much would you want for petrol roughly?
> at looks like they only do spacky times train wise to leeds :/


dont want any think for petrol


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

sadly though none of the train times would be any good, thanks anyway.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll be there probably, we usually go.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

Does anyone know of any nmc breeders I can contact about blacks, silvers etc then? 

Are the mice sold at auction in the show worth buying? 

Since my stock has just taken a serious hit, I want to try my hardest to get new (healthy) worthwhile stock and start some more serious breeding in the next year.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

ok been told I can't privately buy mice at this particular show, so I'll hopefully get what I want at the auction.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

morning-star said:


> Are the mice sold at auction in the show worth buying?


The stock in the auction is judged,if it is not of decent breeding standard it will be DSQ.You can examine the animals in the auction class prior to bidding.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

awesome. thanks.

Im curious as to what sort of money a self trio would go for in auction? 
(want to see what I can budget myself for basicly)


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh wow auctions, that sounds fun!

Be nice to go, won't hold my breath though as no one seems to pass this way :whip:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

there's just no saying,some go for just twelve pounds a trio others for seventy.Prices used to be generally low but since the internet and the interest in pet breeding/selling boom they have risen sharply.If the variety is scarce(blacks/brindles etc)then people will be keen to aquire them.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sounds like the same as the rabbit auction then?
quite often the good buns go for peanuts and the more unusual stuff thats not great goes for loads!


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok I will keep that in mind. thanks. I'm sure my boyfriend will make me limit how much I can spend otherwise I might get carried away :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

go alone and keep stummm! :whistling2:


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

I will be going alone can't afford to waste money on two train tickets! (when I could be using that money for mice :2thumb


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

I watched the mouse auction last year i was getting very tempted but hubby said no he doesnt like tails lol 
but when it comes to rabbit auctions lol we ended up with a something out of that lol
I disagree about the show quality in rabbits has a stance on how much it sells for. people buy crap if its got the right name on it lol dont know if its the same in other fancys though.

Even if you dont get what you want then you can find the breeder of what you want and find out if can can get some at a later date


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Hammyhogbun said:


> Even if you dont get what you want then you can find the breeder of what you want and find out if can can get some at a later date


:2thumb: That's the best.The mouse auction does have some good quality entries.There is often one really good mouse and a couple of mediocre per trio.If the outstanding one is the buck then bid away,not so good if it's one of the does because a buck is going to spread his seed further and for longer than a doe.The name of who has entered them will be on the bottom of the cage to,worth checking out.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

sarahc said:


> :2thumb: That's the best.The mouse auction does have some good quality entries.There is often one really good mouse and a couple of mediocre per trio.If the outstanding one is the buck then bid away,not so good if it's one of the does because a buck is going to spread his seed further and for longer than a doe.The name of who has entered them will be on the bottom of the cage to,worth checking out.


You sticking some brindles in Sarah  Ive only just rememberd at my first show in Sowood ( 3 years ago ) you said you'd have some for me :lol2:

I remember seeing them and asking Jake about them and he introduced me to you at the end of the show, my brain is 3 years behind everyone and as only just caught up haha =D


I cant wait for Harrogate =D since i didnt go last year, infact i would say im more excited for Harrogate than i am for xmas. Havent really had much of a xmas feeling yet but today i saw my first Robin and i think its sparked it off a little =D


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

last time i went to harrogate some really nice buns went for a tenner, and the not so nice went for loads.
you`re probly right about them having the right name on the pen though!


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I might put some in.You don't have a compatable self to go with them:whistling2:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> sounds like the same as the rabbit auction then?
> quite often the good buns go for peanuts and the more unusual stuff thats not great goes for loads!


yes,it's the ones that are attractive for pet breeding that often get the most at shows like this.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

sarahc said:


> I might put some in.You don't have a compatable self to go with them:whistling2:


I know and ive enough to work on anyway, im not bringing any more varieties in until ive at least started showing some selfs :lol2:

It was just wierd how my mind pick that up from 3 years ago and only now figured out its about time to tell me :whistling2:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I know and ive enough to work on anyway, im not bringing any more varieties in until ive at least started showing some selfs :lol2:
> 
> It was just wierd how my mind pick that up from 3 years ago and only now figured out its about time to tell me :whistling2:


I have to be reminded all the time,I can't remember stuff.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

sarahc said:


> I have to be reminded all the time,I can't remember stuff.


 
Me niether apparantly =P


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Me niether apparantly =P


you're young :gasp: and in your prime.I am neither so have an excuse.I hardly have any mice at the moment anyway,I only breed to coincide with shows,I know most people keep at it all the time but I'm enjoying the break.I might pair a few up today for next year.


----------



## Vectis (Dec 3, 2011)

The chinese hams and I will be going again. It was lovely to see the northern members last year. Hotel and pet sitter for the furries who are staying home are all booked


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

Just booked my train tickets.....this has been a costly week lol.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I really fancy having a run down for a look. What would interest me would be the rats and gerbils and the rabbit jumping, but I've just looked at the programme of events and it seems that the rats are judged on Saturday and then there will be mice there on Sunday and the rabbit jumping is on Sunday.

So am I right in assuming that there won't be any rats at the show on Sunday?

Also on their website there are photos of children handling inverts - what's that about?


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I've never seen inverts but I only go on the Sunday,maybe they are a Saturday thing.I've also only seen an information stand for rats on the Sunday with a few animals not the exhibits.They've all gone home.


----------



## dopey.rachel (Jun 17, 2008)

they had a couple of people with inverts there the last couple of years they are normally in the hall with the guinea pigs up by the main doors, on the sat. They had rabbit jumping both days last year from what I remember and they also had a little practice area over by the discover rabbit area.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

If they had rabbit jumping on the Saturday that would solve my problem, but it doesn't say it's on in the programme of events???


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Sorry to thread jack! But does anyone know if there are any small animal, exotic or reptile shows based in Scotland. Places like York are a bit far for me to travel


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

There are some rabbit shows up there but theres not a lot going on there apart from judging. I dont know of anything else though.

You will have to make a weekend of a show like this. people travel quite far to get there.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

feorag said:


> If they had rabbit jumping on the Saturday that would solve my problem, but it doesn't say it's on in the programme of events???


 
The rabbit jumping displays are both days i think.

Im going both days anyway =D


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It kind of makes sense that they would have them on both day - maybe it's only mentioned on the programme on the Sunday, because it says it's the final and they are running 'heats' on the Saturday? That's what I'm hoping anyway! :2thumb:


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

Yeah. the uk people and swedish people are fighting it out. So that could be on the sat


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

good luck everyone:no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm back!!! And I had a good time, lovely cuddles from a Persian Jird which I wanted to bring home and a lovely gerbil who tried to stowaway down my coat sleeve as she obviously wanted to come home with me! :flrt: Also fell in love with a few rabbits.

Truth to tell I was a bit disappointed in how few rats there were there! :sad: Loadsa rabbits, loadsa guinea pigs, loadsa hamsters a few gerbils and jirds and maybe 1 Dup, but not many rats at all compared to how many I expected to be there.

I was also a bit disappointed with the trade stands! :sad: At cat shows we see stuff for sale that you never see in pet shops, but there wasn't much that I couldn't buy at any pet shop on the High Street. I did find some great little porcelain dishes for the APD's, some of them were proper mucky, but they'll wash up, so I picked up 4 and the woman said they were £1 each 6 for a fiver, so I thought I might as well buy 6. Just as well I did cos I handed the bag to Barry while I went to the toilet and when I took it back from him I thought we was handing it to me by the handles, but he wasn't :sad:, so when I kind of released my grip to let the bag sit in my hand, it fell onto the concrete floor. Thankfully though they must be made of pretty strong stuff and only one smashed cos they weren't wrapped in anything, just all loose together in the bag. I also bought a great metal water bottle holder that I'm hoping will hold the water bottle in the glass tank by hanging it from a suction cup with a hook through it, like you get a Christmas for holding up christmas lights, cos I couldn't work out how to get a water bottle in the viv.

Took some photos if anyone wants to see them!

Hope those of you who were exhibiting had a great day! :2thumb:


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd love to see some photos! 

got to get up early to get there tomorrow! :2thumb:


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

I went today and saw the jird it was soo cute lol and the chinchillas were lovly I miss haveing a pair  but I collected some netherland dwarfs bought a massive bag of allen and page food and a bag of hay (didn't have any at home) I wanted to steal so many animals lol I love the english and french lops, if I had room I would deffently have some but unfortunaly I didn't stay long as I wanted to get the rabbits home


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I was disappointed not to see any Sussex Golds, which I'd have loved to have seen, but saw some beautiful Belgian Hairs and Polish Dwarfs and wanted to buy the tan that was going into the auction tomorrow, 'cept I've stopped keeping rabbits now. :sad:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've put the photos on this thread. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...os-little-furry-critter-show.html#post9589209


----------

